# Looking for a 4runner '96-'99 - Reward offered



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm trying to find a 4runner to buy within the years listed '96-'99. It needs to be manual transmission, 4x4, less than 140,000 miles, running and looking good with a clean title history. I don't want to pay more than $6500 for it. I will pay $25 to whomever can find me this vehicle if I buy it. Right now though, I'm considering a '99 Nissan Pathfinder with 70,000 miles on it. I'd rather have the Toyota, but unless I find something soon, this Pathfinder may be too good to pass up.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

How about this one.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=&nid=443&tab=list/view&ad=1304665

You can make that check out to NHS.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Free? And no vehicle? You can't beat that! :lol:


----------

